# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Яблочный уксус.

## GrishaZepin

Харе Кришна, Дорогие Вайшнавы. Уже давно слышал от действительно для меня авторитетных преданных про полезные свойства натурального яблочного уксуса, также в интернете есть много всего вдохновляющего в его пользу. Понятно что может людям с повышенной кислотностью он не подойдет, не говоря уже о тонкой совместимости.
Просто может у кого-нибудь есть научное авторитетное мнение на счет его полезных свойств?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Научного нет. Есть практический. Нам показалось, что яблочный уксус–это продукт в невежестве.
В прошлом году сами делали. Всё получилось правильно, вырос уксусный гриб. Начал там расти и всё–такое. В общем....на наш взгляд получился грибной тамас. :sed:  Всё вылила. 
Ну, а магазинный–это вообще полный привет с красителями и т.п.

Лучше ЛИМОН :smilies: 

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Враджешвар Балрам Дауджи дас

Употреблял яблочный уксус когда хотел похудеть. 2ч.л. на стакан воды перед едой. Плюс еще обтирался ватным тампоном смоченном в яблочном уксусе. Помогло очень даже. Но нужно учесть, что пить его надо долго. И обязательно непосредственно перед едой, чтобы не усиливалась кислотность. Если кислотность желудка нормальная, то можно и за 20 - 30 минут до еды. Если надо поправиться (набрать киллограмы) тогда пить наоборот - после еды.

У моей матери проблемы с венами и болями в ногах. Таблетки ей не помогают на старости лет. Я убедил ее натирать ноги яблочным уксусом. Вначале кратковременный эффект был. Потом эффект становился все более долговременным и сейчас мама натирает ноги яблочным уксусом изредка.

Яблочный уксус натуральный, без красителей и др. добавок.

P.S. Только не парьте мне голову про тамогуну.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Могу написать мнение традиционой Аюрведы, если ещё не достал обитателей форума выдержками Аюрведа-шастр...

----------


## vedamurti das

> Могу написать мнение традиционой Аюрведы, если ещё не достал обитателей форума выдержками Аюрведа-шастр...


Если мнение одобрительное, то давайте... ))

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Если мнение одобрительное, то давайте... ))


А если неодобрительное?  :mig:  Аюрведа скорее описательное мнение имеет. Объективное.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> P.S. Только не парьте мне голову про тамогуну.


Во–первых, я не Вам написала, дорогой и уважаемый Прабху.
Во–вторых, Вы не можете судить о чём–то не зная.

----------


## Враджешвар Балрам Дауджи дас

> Во–первых, я не Вам написала, дорогой и уважаемый Прабху.


Да и я не вам. Я вообще...



> Во–вторых, Вы не можете судить о чём–то не зная.


Это вы о чем?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это вы о чем?


О гунах :smilies:

----------


## Враджешвар Балрам Дауджи дас

Тут топик про полезные свойства яблочного уксуса или я ошибся?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Братья и сестры! Господь с вами!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Тут топик про полезные свойства яблочного уксуса или я ошибся?


Это я ошилблблббблась :smilies: 
Простите.
Хари Хари бол!

----------


## Враджешвар Балрам Дауджи дас

Без проблем. :buket:

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

*Аштанга Хридайам, Сутрастхана 5.76-77*

rakta-pitta-kaphotkledi śuktaṃ vātānulomanam |
bhṛśoṣṇa-tīkṣṇa-rūkṣāmlaṃ hṛdyaṃ ruci-karaṃ saram || 76 ||
dīpanaṃ śiśira-sparśaṃ pāṇḍu-dṛk-kṛmi-nāśanam |

Уксус (śuktaṃ) разжижает кровь, питту и капху, обладает ветрогонным (карминативным) действием. Очень горячий, активный (проникающий, изъязвляющий), сухой и кислый. Хорош для сердца [и желудка], вызывает (улучшает) аппетит и слабит. Возжигает [Агни], холодный при касании (при наружном применении охлаждает), лечит анемию, портит зрение, изгоняет паразитов (обладает антибиотическим действием). 

*Аштанга Хридайам, Сутрастхана 8.40-41
*
kilāṭa-dadhi-kūrcīkā-kṣāra-śukta āma-mūlakam |
kṛśa-śuṣka-varāhāvi-go-matsya-mahiṣāmiṣam || 40 ||
māṣa-niṣpāva-śālūka-bisa-piṣṭa-virūḍhakam |
śuṣka-śākāni yavakān phāṇitaṃ ca na śīlayet || 41 ||

Суть этого стиха в том что он указывает продукты не подходящие для постоянного поедания.
Выделенные красным слова означают что уксус не рекомендуется принимать постоянно, долго или ежедневно.

Кстати, kilāṭa (панир) и dadhi (йогурт и подобные кисломолочные), в соответствии с данной шлокой, тоже не рекомендуются к постоянному рациону. Но это пахнет очередным скандалом. Наверное зря сказал!?  :lipsrsealed:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Могу написать мнение традиционой Аюрведы, если ещё не достал обитателей форума выдержками Аюрведа-шастр...


Напишите, пожалуйста.
... Вот, пока писала просьбу, уже ответ появился )

Насчет кисломолочных - это так, и по-моему, организм сам регулирует, и когда-то они идут, когда-то нет.

----------


## Враджешвар Балрам Дауджи дас

На счет того, что уксус изгоняет паразитов, простой факт - разведите немного яблочного уксуса с водой и полейте свои комнатные растения - все черьви и личинки как сумасшедшие повыпрыгивают. )))

----------


## vedamurti das

> На счет того, что уксус изгоняет паразитов, простой факт - разведите немного яблочного уксуса с водой и полейте свои комнатные растения - все черьви и личинки как сумасшедшие повыпрыгивают. )))


Но так ведь можно и самому ожог кишечника получить?

----------


## Враджешвар Балрам Дауджи дас

> Но так ведь можно и самому ожог кишечника получить?


 Вне всякого сомнения. Поэтому не рекомендуют пить чистый уксус, а рекомендуют разводить с водой. 2 чайных ложки на стакан воды и три раза в день - оптимально и эффективно. 

З.ы. Если очень устали, такой разбавленный водой уксус очень освежает и быстрее запускает процесс востановления. Предупреждаю - может понравится. )))

З.З.Ы. При  отравлении пищей - яблочный уксус  эффективное средство. Быстро остановит процесс размножения патогенной микрофлоры

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Однако, помните что при кровотечениях, язвах и эрозиях слизистых ЖКТ, при сухости слизистых/кожи и проблемах со зрением уксус может нанести вред! 
Уксус нужно разбавлять холодной водой до приятно вкусного состояния. Для людей с питта- и вата-конституцией/избытками добавляем сахар по вкусу.

----------


## vedamurti das

Так а в чём же его польза?  :umnik2:

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Шлоку перечитайте...  :pandit:

----------


## vedamurti das

> Шлоку перечитайте...


Из шлоки понятно только то, что он слабит и изганяет паразитов. Это всё?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Ну если Вы больше ничего не видите, то для Вас видимо всё...

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Однако, помните что при кровотечениях, язвах и эрозиях слизистых ЖКТ, при сухости слизистых/кожи и проблемах со зрением уксус может нанести вред! 
> Уксус нужно разбавлять холодной водой до приятно вкусного состояния. Для людей с питта- и вата-конституцией/избытками добавляем сахар по вкусу.



А лечить кожные заболевания вроде часотки нанося на кожу уксус тоже вызовет ухудшение зрения?

----------


## Враджешвар Балрам Дауджи дас

Не вызывает. А чесотку, прыщи и угри лечит, это правда.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Ну если Вы больше ничего не видите, то для Вас видимо всё...


Это Вы после сыроедения такие злые?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Кто? Я не сыроед и не злюка... И сказал процитированное Вами без тени раздражения, в приятном расположении духа. Хотите со мной поссориться? Не получится...

----------


## GrishaZepin

Джай! Спасибо вайшнавы за ценный опыт и спасибо Говардханудхари Прабху за цитаты из шастр, очень важно.  :smilies:  Уже почти неделю пью один раз в день получается правда после еды, субъективно пищеварение немного улучшилось.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

На здоровье!

----------


## Яна С.

> Не вызывает. А чесотку, прыщи и угри лечит, это правда.


Можно подробнее, как часто наносить, разбавлять, и точечно, или нет?

----------

